# water changes?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Since this question's answer is dependant on the plant issue i placed it here.
Do any of you change the water less in your planted tanks because there is less nitrate in the water with plants or are you all adding PMDD and change it more?
In theory We should be able to do water changes maybe only monthly if the plants gobble up the nitrates. 

mousey


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Water changes also replenish other nutrients, but I definately do fewer water changes since my water actually does have some nitrates in it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Really i think it depends on how planted the tank is and stocking levels. Ours is lightly planted so we still do waterchanges once about every week and a half. Even though the tank is planted it does always need regular water changes. Whenever your nitrates start getting high, water change


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends more on the type of fertilization and "tech" type.

The E.I. (estimative index) method calls for adding more than enough ferts to keep from being limited in any of the, followed by a 50% waterchange after the week to reduce excess. A high light tank also requires more ferts and needs the change to keep from building up also. Low tech tanks and fewer plants require less ferts and thus less waterchanges.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know how to "calculate" the amount of water change because of fert / plants etc. I simply do the same thing before and after I put in plants. In fact, for me, plants do not help to reduce nitrate at all. 30% water change every week and the nitrate is still 40 ppm or even more. This is about the same before I planted the tank  :-(


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys.
i guess i will just carry on doing a change Q 2weeks like i always do. i just fert micros with excell flourish or some such. I never have checked my nitrates.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Thomas said:


> I don't know how to "calculate" the amount of water change because of fert / plants etc. I simply do the same thing before and after I put in plants. In fact, for me, plants do not help to reduce nitrate at all. 30% water change every week and the nitrate is still 40 ppm or even more. This is about the same before I planted the tank  :-(


Tank specs?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants do nothing to remove disolved solids from the tank. Do the same weekly changes with or without them IMO.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

DavidDoyle said:


> Plants do nothing to remove disolved solids from the tank. Do the same weekly changes with or without them IMO.


Could you be more specific? DOCs will eventually break down to nutreints useable by plants. Not overnight but some DOCs are good.


----------

